# Old green, thick glass, round bottomed bottle with E R & Co  Trade Mark on it......



## aliennation (Apr 8, 2020)

*
I'd appreciate any help with this bottle. My mom had it in her home.....New to vintage or antique bottles.*


----------



## RelicRaker (Apr 8, 2020)

Looks like an Irish ginger ale bottle (a "Belfast blob"). Cromac Springs Wheeler. The "ER & Co" is believed to come from a parent brand.


----------

